# جيل الشعر وجيل الأيدي مشاكل وحلول



## chemnoor (25 ديسمبر 2012)

هنا سنحاول أن نحل بعض المشاكل التي تتعرض لها صناعة جيل الشعر

في البداية نريد أن ننوه أنه ليس التركيبة فقط هو المهم ولكن أيضاً الطريقة
توجد حالتين 
التصينع المزلي والتصنيع التجاري

ولكل طريقة نصائحها الخاصة


بالنسبة للتصينع الصناعي أهم شيئ مواصفات الخلاط
أهم من التركيبة لأن سر نجاح التركيبة الصناعية ليس فقط في المواد بل في الخلاط
وفي طريقة التصنيع

* المرحلة الأولى:*
*مجانسة الكاربومير و**pvp*
*وتتم بدون تخلية ولكن باستخدام المحرك السفلي (المجانس **High shear mixer harmonizer**) وهو عبارة عن قطعة تدور وسط جسم ثابت وسرعة دورنها 3000 دورة / دقيقة *
*يقوم بفرم وتقطيع الكاربومير بشدة بيحث ينحل في زمن قصير وبدون ترك أي تكتلات كما يقوم بحل الـ ب ف ب أيضاً بسهولة ويسر*
*المرحلة الثانية:*
*هي إضافة تري إثانول أمين أو ماءات الصوديوم أو أي مادة معادلة للكابومير وتتم بواسطة الخلاط العلوي وهو خلاط بطيئ بعد إحكام إغلاق الخلاط وتشغيل المخلية *


بالنسبة للجيل الصافي وباقي مشاكل الجيل يمكنك يجب تحقيق ثلاث أمور 
- خلط الكاربومير جيداً قبل تعديله ويمكن نقعه لمدة كافية ثم تصفيته عند التصنيع المزلي أو استخدام مجانس في الانتاج الصناعي


عند خلط الجيل يجب عدم ترك الهواء يدخل داخل الجيل وعدم تشكيل دوامات ويمكن استخدام مانع رغوة وفي الانتاج الصناعي يمكن القيام بالخلط تحت التخلية (فاكيوم)
عند إضافة عطر ما أو أي زيت محسن يجب أن يستخدم وفق النسب المطلوبة وعدم زيادته لعدم حدوث التعكر

تصوير بسيط للخلاط في المرفقات


----------



## adelabdelaziz81 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الموضوع 
بس مينفعش انتاج منزلي من اجل عمل تجاري يعني لو مفيش امكانيات في الوقت الحالي لشراء الخلاط اعمل ايه
طيب ممكن اقسم نسبه الماء لنصفين نصف اترك فيه الكاربومير والاخر اترك فيه pvp حتي اليوم التالي لتمام الذوبان واخلطهم معا ولا ممكن
لا يحدث تجانس بينهم يا ريت تعرفني بالله عليك قبل الشروع في عمله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chemnoor (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بالنسبة للتصنيع المزلي
يمكن نقع الكاربومير والبي في بي قبل يوم من العمل وفي اليوم التالي يخلط المزيج 
يجب عند الخلط تجنب تشكيل الدوامات وعدم السماح للهواء بالدخول للسائل قدر المستطاع
يفضل اضافة كمية صغيرة من مانع رغوة للمساعدة على طرد الهواء من المنتج يسهلولة
يمكن استخدام كاربومير 980 بدلا عن 940 لأنه اسرع في الانحلال

يمكن استخدام بوليمرات سائلة من انتاج شركة isp وهي ذات كفاءة عالية وتعطي منتجات جيدة ولكنها مرتفعة الثمن وربما لا تكون موجودة في السوق المحلي


----------



## مازن81 (20 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير جزاء على اسلوبك في الطرح والرد 
وزادك الله علما


----------



## السى اتش (21 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم... سيدى الفاضل ... أحسنت فى بساطة أسلوبك

ولكن اسمح لى ...

لا يفضل بأى حال استخدام موانع الرغوة فى مستحضرات الشعر نظراً لما لها من تأثير سلبى على فروة الشعر وإحداثها للشهور بالحكة والالتهابات فضلاً عن إضعافها للقدرة التثبيتية للجل.​*


----------



## chemnoor (22 يناير 2013)

بفضل عدم استخدام مانع الرغوة إلا عند الضرورة ولكن هناك موانع رغوة مخصصة ليس لها أثر سلبي وتستخدم بنسبة 1 إلى 2 بالألف


----------



## وائل عزازي (6 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دعاء الكراون (10 مايو 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/420505071377548/


----------



## دعاء الكراون (18 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك علي الطرح الرائع واري فقط ان استفسر عن اماكن بيع مثل هذا الخلاط وهل يمكن تصنيعه او لا


----------



## chemnoor (19 مايو 2013)

إذا كانت تريد استيراد خلاط جاهز فهذا ممكن ويمكن أن أرشدك إلى شركات بهذا الخصوص 
ويمكن بالطبع تصنيعه في بلدك من أجل التوفير الكبير في السعر
أنا واثق من وجود العديد من الشركات في مصر التي تسطيع تصينع مثل هذا الخلاط


----------



## دعاء الكراون (19 مايو 2013)

ذا امكن طريقه تصنيعه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## chemnoor (20 مايو 2013)

يمكن أن أزود بتفاصيل تصنيع الخلاط ولكن بالتأكيد ذلك يتطلب ميزانية محددة للتصنيع 
إذا كان لديك المال الكافي وترغب في منتج مميز فبالتأكيد هذا هو الخيار الصحيح ولكن إذا كنت مبتدأ فالأفضل اتباع طرق أخرى في التصنيع لا تحتاج إلى أدوات معقدة
سوف أقدم تركيبة مفيدة في هذا الخصوص قريبا أن شاء الله


----------

